# Gun Control.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2021/02/h-r-127-and-gun-ownership-what-you-need-know


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lost all of mine in a boating accident.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Do you think the 3 scotus placements were huge or what ? Course you can't even count on them to protect the constitution any longer.

Not to long ago ,wearing a mask in any establishment ,you'd be figured as a robber, get arrested. Now you have to wear a mask or you get ARRESTED. Criminals using guns would be arrested and put away. Now , they want law abiding, hard working, tax paying , productive citizens ARRESTED for owning guns to protect themselves and their loved ones............

BEAM ME UP SCOTTY


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My boat was the other boat involved in that horrific accident ..... tough day indeed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IIRC, Big Dawg and Haybaler took mine on a fishing trip............................. and the tragic accident happened.  Good thing there was no environmental damage to the WOTUS. 

Larry


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

All jokes aside, this country is inching closer and closer to the day when America's citizens are going to have to decide - kiss the ring of despotic tyrants such as Pelosi and Schumer, or stand up and fight. They have been warning us for years of their intent, and now, they feel confident enough to carry out their plans.

We all know what a national database of firearms will lead to. We also know what will happen when law abiding citizens are disarmed and helpless to defend themselves. They already think of you as "deplorables", as someone who "clings to their God and their guns", do you think they will care when a criminal kicks in your door at 3am intent on robbing, raping, and murdering your family?

Our Founding Fathers warned us....

"The Constitution shall never be construed to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms." - Samuel Adams, Massachusetts Ratifying Convention, 1788

"To disarm the people..._s the most effectual way to enslave them." - George Mason,

"A free people ought not only to be armed, but disciplined..."

- George Washington, First Annual Address, to both House of Congress, January 8, 1790

"No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms."
- Thomas Jefferson, Virginia Constitution, Draft 1, 1776_


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have 5 guns and the government takes 2, how many do I have left?

Wrong, I lied about the 5 part...


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

i thought gun control was using BOTH hands. too bad dawg and i were fishing together that day


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a very very serious thing that we are facing. How serious are all of you and I... that is the real question.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

All jokes aside, I will never register with the government and really do not know who will enforce it. Local law enforcement sure they hell will not risk their lives going door to door and they are all on our side anyway. Libs will have to hire their own gustapo to enforce and then I think it will get real bloody real fast.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Vol said:


> It is a very very serious thing that we are facing. How serious are all of you and I... that is the real question.


Very serious, and very sad for America. I've read enough history to know what happens when a country's citizens are disarmed and I don't plan to go quietly into the boxcars. I think most of us in "flyover country" feel the same way.

I hate being the tin hat conspiracy theorist, but I also have witnessed things the past four years that scare the hell out of me. Our political system is broken. I no longer trust the ballot box. The way the "swamp" went after Trump should scare everybody who believes in our Constitution and due process. A political party tried a "coup" with the Russian Collusion Hoax, and voted to impeach, not once, but twice. Governors and mayors stand down while anarchists rule the streets. People who defend themselves are arrested.

And now, we have a demented old man as president who will sign anything they put before him.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm very concerned about gun control........."center mass".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We are being controlled by a small group of tech oligarchs who are beholden to the Chinese for all their wealth. They don't care about us. They care about their relationships with the Chinese for their billions in wealth. Consumer goods, solar panels, PPE.....it all comes from one place, China. 
Hunter Biden is an excellent example. So is Bezos.

Was watching Tucker last night. Blew my mind when he revealed the entire CIA databases are kept in the "cloud" (database storage). This cloud is owned by Amazon. Amazon buys and sells billions in Chinese goods per year. Amazon management is compromised and influenced by China.

The big tech social media companies like Twitter and Facebook are hiring pro China "moderators" to ferret out conservative viewpoints and label them as "extreme"

The Chinese public are a completely disarmed. These tech oligarchs want us disarmed and regulated, too.

POTUS and son is comprised by China. Big TECH and Big MEDIA is influenced and compromised by China. College campuses have Chinese Confucius Institutes.

Its China guys, don't you think? There's too much evidence now.
The people in control of US (mostly democrats) are being controlled by CHINAS interests


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trump took a stand against China and look what happened to him. 
Politically speaking, he was tarred and feathered for 4 years.

His main focus was getting China under control. The democrats fought him hand to hand combat every day. Democrats desperately want gun control for law abiding citizens.

See now? This is why Trump was destroyed.....he fought Chinas American Trojan horse (the democrat party and big media/tech) .....and lost. 
Look at the POTUS election..... Who went ALL IN to ensure Trump lost? 
BIG TECH and BIG MEDIA. Both of those are also gun grabbers.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

JD you're pretty far off into the bushes. China is a threat I'll agree, but Trump ranting and huffing and puffing like a lunatic to make his base happy is completely pointless vs making calculated moves to contain China.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> JD you're pretty far off into the bushes. China is a threat I'll agree, but Trump ranting and huffing and puffing like a lunatic to make his base happy is completely pointless vs making calculated moves to contain China.


Trump made tremendous inroads against China. That's why he lost his second term. That's not off in the bushes. They are way more than a threat. They are waging economic and social political warfare.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I disagree other than approving the big jump in arms sale to Taiwan during his tenure was a significant action.

Those sales just a likely to be related to his job growth at any cost goals as to any strategic goals for containing China, I suspect the two goals just happened to overlap to make it happen.



JD3430 said:


> Trump made tremendous inroads against China. That's why he lost his second term. That's not off in the bushes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It should incite fear.....is there a problem with that? If it's truthful.....sometimes the truth hurts and we need to be reminded of that. 
The whole "their cumin fer mah guns" is highly offensive btw....you should not be so cruel....wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings, I'm feeling like I need a safe space now. 
But I'll disagree with you, this bill has every chance to pass.....but I'm sure you're the smartest guy in the room so I hope you're right for my and your rights.....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well around here there has been a LOT of people getting their CWP licenses to carry... me, I don't want it nor do I need it in SC, to me getting a CWP just puts your name on a list the government has... they don't need to know what I have or don't have...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

GOAT said:


> Not unless you and vol are suggesting something more should be done.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

GOAT said:


> So you call your elected reps and let them know how you the constituent would want them to vote....with supporting arguments. Write letters and sign petitions. The money laundering group NRA is going under so I wouldn't send them any $$$.
> Not unless you and vol are suggesting something more should be done.


What is this organization you speak of....NRA? I used to be a member of the NHRA...think that one is lapsed. But remember, you're the smart one....and a racist. 
My suggestion would be for you to exercise with your goats....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> It should incite fear.....is there a problem with that? If it's truthful.....sometimes the truth hurts and we need to be reminded of that.
> The whole "their cumin fer mah guns" is highly offensive btw....you should not be so cruel....wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings, I'm feeling like I need a safe space now.
> But I'll disagree with you, this bill has every chance to pass.....but I'm sure you're the smartest guy in the room so I hope you're right for my and your rights.....


If you need a safe space Big Dawg, we have a spare bedroom. I sleep like a baby at night knowing moms cousin 2 blocks south of me has at last count just over 2,000 guns/ordnance. Wasn't that many years ago he and a couple of his army buddies sold their M47 tank. Yes he owned a tank. Donated it to Fort Benning actually.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Travel through Fort Benning regularly.....the only real bright spot for Columbus Ga. A real asset to the entire state for decades. I went thru recently and noticed the old barracks were finally torn down, they had been the same for 50+ years....we used to have a hunting lease just south of the base. Lots of ordinance in the vicinity, Deer didn’t seem to mind....less they wandered onto a range


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Btw is that guys name John Brown? 
I'm bettin' it is.....and he was fishin' with us on that Gulf of Mexico trip when the accident occurred


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Get on you tube and search "welcome to my house". It might be a southern thing but I think it is a right thing vs a wrong thing!


----------

